# How to photograph a bike?



## kiat (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello,

We have started manufacture of a bike and would like to photograph it for purposes of showing to retailers and salespeople. We aren't ready to hire a professional photographer ($$$) and would like to quickly produce some good looking photos. 
I have found that I can rent equipment locally. http://www.lozeau.com/english/services/rental.htm
Could anyone advise me as to what to rent camera wise and background and any other equipment to produce a good photo say on a white background?
We have good editing software but I'd like the photograph to be as good as possible to minimize editing...
Kiat


----------



## Flash Harry (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a joke, your willing to rent a load of gear but don't have the dough for a photographer, wise up. H


----------



## kiat (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't be rude. I supplied the site from where I intend to rent the equipment. I estimate it'll cost less than 500$ for the day. We have quotes to photograph the bikes starting at 3000$.


----------



## DHammer (Nov 16, 2007)

May be worth it to contact a local college with photography courses and ask for a student reccomendation and pay a student a smaller amount. You would get a better photo by virtue of an educated photographer, you would help out a student and you wouldn't waste your money if you do it yourself and don't get a useable shot. Also shop around there is always a photographer just starting who is looking for fill in work.


----------



## kiat (Nov 16, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------

